
Ask HN: Building an Open Source Doctor? - hsikka
Allow me to expand on the weird question: I want build a series of open source diagnostic models that can then be put together into a larger ecosystem.<p>A similar example would be Comma.ai. Comma.ai has innovated in a very regulated space by crowdsourcing data through sharing apps with enthusiastic users and using the driving data to build useful self driving models and technology.<p>What if someone did this, but for your own crowdsourced biometric data?<p>I&#x27;ve long wanted a preventative health system, and an open source implementation like comma.ai would be ideal i think?
======
killjoywashere
Hi, I do research in medical AI. Keep in mind roads are generally still an
engineered device (vehicle) operating in an engineered environment (roads).
There's only so much that can go wrong.

We don't even know what a lot of the proteins and genes and pseudogenes and
such do in the human body, let alone how they all interact. This is a _much_
harder problem. Good luck. But set the bar low enough you can step over it. It
will seem quite high soon enough.

~~~
hsikka
This was both tempering and motivating. Thanks for the wisdom, I think its
best to view it as an interesting project and go from there, keep the bar low,
and see what interesting things can happen

